# Manchester Open 2018 (UK)



## Lewis (Jan 7, 2018)

WCA Page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ManchesterOpen2018

Anyone else going? Didn't see a thread for this, but if there is one already and I missed it feel free to delete this one.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2018)

Chris Morris 26.85 3BLD NR! <3


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats Chris! The hard work paid off. I hope there's a video...


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 18, 2018)

Pretty bad comp in terms of PBs. Small 4x4 PBs again. The blind PBs were good but the first one could definitely have been faster considering it was NR scramble. Also I think it would have been better if I got those scrambles a few months ago when I had been practicing. And Square-1 still isn't world record...

Chris and Sam's NRs were great, hope that they improve those further this year.


----------

